# cutting ballon



## MFaulkner (Mar 8, 2011)

what is the cpt code for this type of ballon angioplasty? Trying to find it on my own but without success. any takers?


----------



## MFaulkner (Mar 8, 2011)

i think it is 92995 however am not certain


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 8, 2011)

Meg1371 said:


> what is the cpt code for this type of ballon angioplasty? Trying to find it on my own but without success. any takers?



It's a Plain Old Balloon Angioplasty (POBA in Dr. Z's books)

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

